# Lowes switching shingle line to GAF



## ahmorrell (Dec 31, 2012)

Have you heard the news on Lowe's switching shingles from Owens-Corning to GAF starting Jan 2015? It's starting in the south and Midwest and is supposed to spread from there. I'm in Indiana and it will affect over half of the Lowe's this year and the rest will make the shift the following year. So that means Lowe's and Home Depot will be box shops for GAF and Menards for OC.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I didn't know people actually used gaf


----------



## ahmorrell (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes sir. North America's #1 manufactured shingle. I'm sure you know that.


----------



## WBailey1041 (Jan 31, 2014)

jlsconstruction said:


> I didn't know people actually used gaf



In the south, anything outside of a 3 tab shingle is a "timberline" shingle. Which is a trade name owned by GAF. Many customers ask for timberlines by name and won't listen to anything else.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

That's some of the dumbest chit I've ever heard. ( not your fault, but the shingles are half as thick as the other big brands) Bring them a gaf, certainteed, and oc. Then let them pick.


I can honestly say I've never seen a single pro ever use gaf.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

1. I never buy from Lowes.

2. I've lost jobs because I've refused to put on GAF.

3. Looks like this doesn't affect me and will only create much more work for roofers in the future.


----------



## ahmorrell (Dec 31, 2012)

It's all preference. I used to install OC, but switched over to GAF & use IKO every now and then. CertainTeed has a bad name in the Midwest for some reason.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

We use certainteed unless we need a different color, then we use iko. Very rarely when someone asks for oc I use it, but I can't stand them.


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

We're big OC fans. We never buy shingles from Lowes though. Getting ready to put on 550 square of OC Durations.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

You guys are kidding right? GaF is king around here. Tamko & Oc split the rest. Pinnacle next. Never from the box stores unless it's an emergency.


----------



## ahmorrell (Dec 31, 2012)

Durations are a sweet colored shingle. I've been installing the GAF American Harvest which is comparable in color style to Duration. They definitely separate you from the competition who install standard dimensionals and give a better variety of color. I'm with you Tom on box store. I use a local lumberyard unless emergency.


----------



## ahmorrell (Dec 31, 2012)

Tom have you been to the GAF headquarters?


----------



## WBailey1041 (Jan 31, 2014)

jlsconstruction said:


> That's some of the dumbest....SNIP
> 
> 
> I can honestly say I've never seen a single pro ever use gaf.



Did you see the part where I said I was a Pro that installed GAF....cause I sure don't. Lordy it's like walking on egg shells around here tonight.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

WBailey1041 said:


> Did you see the part where I said I was a Pro that installed GAF....cause I sure don't. Lordy it's like walking on egg shells around here tonight.



I wasn't saying what you said was dumb, but where home owners requesting it, but I guess the customers right even when they aren't


----------



## WBailey1041 (Jan 31, 2014)

jlsconstruction said:


> I wasn't saying what you said was dumb, but where home owners requesting it, but I guess the customers right even when they aren't



Right on, I'll,install cow poop if they wanna pay 300 a square.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

GAF is the most well known because the put millions into marketing. 

Around here, their shingles are as thick as paper. 

If often been able to talk people out of GAF just by having them grab an actual shingle.


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

Here we go. So let's talk thickness here- does anyone know why CT are thicker? Does anyone know why algae grows on shingles?


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

*Lowes Switching Shingle Line To GAF*



Roofcheck said:


> Here we go. So let's talk thickness here- does anyone know why CT are thicker? Does anyone know why algae grows on shingles?



1) less fiberglass more oil

2) algae likes the limestone that's in shingles, once the zinc wears off they can move in


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

The answer is filler. Limestone to be specific as the filler. Who loves feeding on limestone? Algae. 

They are reports from Bam's neck of the woods that don't like GAF. From this market- pretty sure we share the same market JLS- CT is poorly cut, unsquare, inconsistent color blends with a very wide nailing area (is this why you like them JLS?) that in splits 1/2 in the double laminate and 1/2 above. 

My point ot the wide nailing line is those nails missing the double laminate are not going to seat and when the shingle settles those are future nail pops. 


I don't mind OC, I don't mind IKO (in the warmer months) but please don't ask me to install CT!


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

This same heighth variation has been reduced to flatten the shingle on GAF Timberline- some like to say the GAF saves money on ceramic granules but in fact it does let the shingle lay flatter.


----------



## roof-lover (Sep 19, 2008)

red_cedar said:


> Why is there so much flack about the asphalt shingles....OC., GAF, CT, when they all only last 15-20 or so years. Kind of like splitting hairs.
> 
> With Durations what generation are we on with them? I seem to remember them holding moisture and rusting the fasteners out. That was before they had the fabric nailing area.


Red cedar, the durations are still the same way.
Almost no improvement at all.
They are still holding water ybig time!
Even on steep roofs, just like before.
I am currently scared to death of every OC duration that I have installed.
Any nail that was not installed in the lowest part of the sure nail is total crap. 
We were led to believe that installing nails any where in the "sure nail" area was correct. They are dead wrong.
The material is designed to fail!!


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

Holding water? Any photos of this?


----------



## dDubya (Feb 1, 2013)

At least the fabric version doesn't have a constant adhesive line. That was the part that really blew my mind, everybody knows that the water has to drain through the bottom of the shingle.

We have always hit the double laminate on the OC's, although the more I read about their suggestions, the more I'm thinking we are wasting our time on low wind area's. The fabric seems like it would do a great job of keeping the nail from tearing through the shingle from expansion & contraction, as if a normal shingle was nailed above the double laminate.


----------



## roof-lover (Sep 19, 2008)

Roofcheck said:


> Holding water? Any photos of this?


1st pic


----------



## roof-lover (Sep 19, 2008)

Roofcheck said:


> Holding water? Any photos of this?


2nd pic


----------



## roof-lover (Sep 19, 2008)

Roofcheck said:


> Holding water? Any photos of this?


7/12 pitch...
Nails installed at least 6 inches from the seam..

Went right through Gaf tiger paw underlayment..
Went right through solid plywood sheeting.

I am scared out of my mind!!!


----------



## roof-lover (Sep 19, 2008)

Roofcheck said:


> Holding water? Any photos of this?


Aqua


----------



## red_cedar (Mar 30, 2005)

roof-lover said:


> Red cedar, the durations are still the same way.
> Almost no improvement at all.
> They are still holding water ybig time!
> Even on steep roofs, just like before.
> ...


Thanks for sharing the truth.... your observations I should say.

I wonder if the fabric may now actually be helping retain moisture around the fastener? Also with the nail already tearing into the fabric, I imagine it will easily tear thru the rest with a good wind uplift.

A lot of people seem to buy into all the marketing b.s that's out there. If I'm not mistaken the OC durations were some of the lowest cost laminates out there last year. With the rebates from the manufacturers, makes its hard to pass up. 

Often I tell people the key is the installation almost no matter what is put up. some people get it others do not.


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. We did the nail down to plywood and tear off for customers GAF, OC and CT. OC did well and sold the job- happened to be a wind claim. Guess they shoiuld all be standinfg seamk this year:whistling


----------



## roof-lover (Sep 19, 2008)

red_cedar said:


> I wonder if the fabric may now actually be helping retain moisture around the fastener?
> .


Yes, just like the plastic strip did.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

roof-lover said:


> Yes, just like the plastic strip did.


I'm interested to see what happens with that.


----------



## LeeFowler (Nov 3, 2012)

In the Atlanta market, lowes carries Certainteed. In the Chattanooga market its OC. I can't imagine they are really going to GAF as HomeDepot carries GAF here. With that being said we only buy from a box if we are short a bundle and more than 20 minutes from a supplier.


----------



## LeeFowler (Nov 3, 2012)

Oh and just read through Certainteeds literature where they explain shingle thickness and how it doesn't make a difference. I pointed that out to the rep after he tried to talk us out of GAF with the same nonsense about weight. 

I really think different regions must be getting different quality shingles or the different traits perform better in one region over another. From Texas to GA, GAF does really well with professional roofers.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

LeeFowler said:


> I really think different regions must be getting different quality shingles or the different traits perform better in one region over another. From Texas to GA, GAF does really well with professional roofers.



Let me find an article about gaf I was just reading yesterday.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Here


----------



## LeeFowler (Nov 3, 2012)

What ever become of the lawsuit? I'm guessing nothing since Atlas got away with their terrible product.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

LeeFowler said:


> What ever become of the lawsuit? I'm guessing nothing since Atlas got away with their terrible product.



I'm not sure. It was just interesting to me that they used different practices at different plants.


----------



## LeeFowler (Nov 3, 2012)

I agree and would make perfect sense as to why there is so many varying opinions as to the quality of shingles all over the country. 

It still doesn't explain why things would be so different up north. 

I did a blind test on myself tonight and I could not tell which shingle was thinner, Landmark or Timberline HD. Maybe I just suck at judging such things.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

GAF here is ridiculous. It will be another year of me doing anything I can to get people to stop buying their crummy shingles.


----------



## LeeFowler (Nov 3, 2012)

As for professional roofers using GAF. Some of these guys are adamant. 

https://plus.google.com/116717979453366630709/posts/3ygTxgANkgg


----------

